# was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?



## hechtzu (21. Februar 2015)

Hallo leute!
Ich habe vor einer woche die fischerprüfung bestanden und bin nun im besitz eines fischereierlaubnisscheines
Nächste woche trete ich in den verein ein.

was brauche ich denn noch?
Nur noch den fischreischein den ich im rathaus abholen soll gegen vorlage des prüfungszeugnisses oder brauche ich noch irgendwas?oder kann ich mit diesen 3 papieren schon losgehen?

bitte sehr um antworten!


----------



## Carassius venator (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?*

Sorry,
aber Du hast keinen Fischereierlaubnisschein, sondern nur eine Bescheinigung, dass Du die Sportfischerprüfung bestanden hast.

Mehr leider nicht!|rolleyes

Wenn Du Dich einem Verein in Deiner Nähe anschließt, dort anmeldest und Deinen Jahresbeitrag bezahlst, kann es nach gründlichem Durchlesen der Gewässer- und Fangordordnung losgehen. *

Denk bitte daran: Das erste, was man man am Wasser machen sollte, ist, den Kescher auspacken und auseinander falten!*

Den sogen. blauen Jahres-Fischereischein mit Foto, der aber beim Ordnungsamt Deiner Gemeinde erhältlich ist, brauchst Du in Niedersachsen nicht. In Nds. kann am an der Küste "ohne alles" angeln, den BLAUEN braucht man da nicht, aber wieder in Schleswig-Hostein, wenn Du an der Schlei in Kappeln auf Heringe angeln möchtest.
*Der Blaue sogen. Jahres-Fischerei-Schein gilt in NDS. ein Lebenlang!*

Ziemlich verworren, aber wenn Du noch Fagen hast, schreib mir ne PN, bevor Du hier ganz tolle Vorschläge liest!


.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?*

Stimmt.#6


----------



## hechtzu (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Sorry,
> aber Du hast keinen Fischereierlaubnisschein, sondern nur eine Bescheinigung, dass Du die Sportfischerprüfung bestanden hast.
> 
> Mehr leider nicht!|rolleyes
> ...




Danke für den netten beitrag!

Das mit der fischereierlaubnis sollte auch fischerprüfungszeugnis heißen
hab mich verschrieben sorry

Also heißt das jetzt dass ich nur in den verein gehen muss und dann losangeln darf?


----------



## GandRalf (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?*

Kleine Korrektur:

Der in Niedersachsen ausgestellte, blaue Fischereischein gilt so lange dein Wohnsitz in Niedersachsen liegt.


----------



## shafty262 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Danke für den netten beitrag!
> 
> Das mit der fischereierlaubnis sollte auch fischerprüfungszeugnis heißen
> hab mich verschrieben sorry
> ...


Mit dem Prüfungszeugnis zum Verein. Sobald du da Mitglied bist haste bestimmte Gewässer frei und kannst loslegen. Den blauen schein brauchste erst wenn du Nds verläßt zum fischen.


----------



## thanatos (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?*

Ihr könnt einen alten Mann ganz schön verwirren mit eurem "Blauen 
 Schein"
 Man braucht einen Nachweis der Fischereiprüfung
 also den Fischereischein,2. einen Nachweis der Fischereiabgabe 
 beide Scheine berechtigen bundesweit den Erwerb einer Angelerlaubnis für ein bestimmtes Revier.Die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein ist nur nötig
 wenn man in den Vereinseignen Gewässern angeln will und dieser keine
 Gastkarten ausgibt.Der" brandenburger Schein "ist übrigens grün!


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?*



> was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?



Loriot hätte geantwortet: "Eine Angel wäre durchaus zielführend!"


----------



## zokker (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?*



andal schrieb:


> loriot hätte geantwortet: "eine angel wäre durchaus zielführend!"


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?*



thanatos schrieb:


> Ihr könnt einen alten Mann ganz schön verwirren mit eurem "Blauen
> Schein"
> 
> Man braucht einen Nachweis der Fischereiprüfung
> ...


 
 Mag außerhalb Niedersachsens ja anders sein, das wird *Dich* wohl verwirren.
 Der "Fischereischein" ist aber in Niedersachsen nicht ges.vorgeschrieben, eine Abgabe auch nicht.
 Selbst die Prüfung ist gar nicht so zwingend hier, aber es ist halt den anerkannten Vereinen vorgeschrieben das Ihre Mitglieder die Prüfung ablegen.
 Da es hier aber meist nur Zugang über Vereine, Verbände gibt, braucht man die Prüfung halt.



 Die beiden Schein berechtigen auch nicht zum Erhalt einer Angelerlaubnis, in anderen Bundesländern. 
 Sie sind halt dort vorgeschriebene Voraussetzung und eine erhaltene Angelerlaubnis kann auch ungültig sein, wenn man sie nicht vorlegen kann.


----------



## wobbler68 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?*

Hallo

Erst mal|schild-g zur bestandenen Sportfischerprüfung.


Ich wohne ca.60-70 km Luftline von Hannover entfernt.
Ich staune immer wieder wie leicht einige hier, ihre Gastkarten bekommen.|bigeyes


Wenn ich hier einen Verein beitreten will,muss ich die bestandene Sportfischerprüfung(die du bestanden hast) und den blauen Jahresfischereischein vorlegen.Ohne wird hier keiner aufgenommen.


Selbst wenn ich eine Gastkarte haben will ist das ohne die beiden nicht möglich.
An einigen Gewässern bekommt man ,ohne das man einen Verein angehört, keine Erlaubnis.|bigeyes


Da  du noch Schüler bist, wirst du wenn du einem Verein,beitrittst auch nicht einen so hohen Aufnahmebeitrag zu zahlen haben.
Hier z.b. zahlen Erwachsene ca.240€  ,Jugendliche ca.30€.
Aber das solltest du vor beitritt in einen Verein erfragen.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?*

@Alex
 Sollte es das Bevern sein was genau an der Landesgrenze zu NRW liegt ?
 Dann wird Euer Verein vielleicht auch Gewässer in NRW nutzen, wo der Fischereischein vorgeschrieben ist.
 Wäre eine mögliche Erklärung, warum man den blauen vorschreibt.


----------



## wobbler68 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?*

@BERND


Stimmt schon.Bei guten Wetter kann ich über die Grenze sehen.
Unser Verein hat Gewässer die über beide Landesgrenzen gehen.
Jedoch verlangen hier auch andere Vereine die weiter "Land einwärts" liegen und keine Landesgrenze haben ,beide Scheine.
Sogar ein Forellensee(70 km entfernt) will beide Scheine sehen


Das ganze hat aber auch etwas gutes.
Die große Masse an Vollpfosten die sonst angeln waren,sind dadurch nicht mehr so häufig.
Viele haben nur den blauen Jahresfischereischein.
Und einigen ist der "aufwand" die Sportfischerprüfung zu machen zu groß.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Viele haben nur den blauen Jahresfischereischein.
> Und einigen ist der "aufwand" die Sportfischerprüfung zu machen zu groß.



 Erstaunlich.|rolleyes
 Die alte Übergangsregelung sollte doch langsam auslaufen.
 Wer stellt Ihnen den die Fischereischeine ohne Prüfung aus.

 " Bedingung 14. Lebensjahr vollendet,eine Fischerprüfung bei einem anerkannten Landesfischereiverband 
(oder in einem anderen Bundesland ),oder Berufsfischer"

 Bei uns ist es umgekehrt, man braucht die Prüfung sonst nehmen dich Die Vereine gar nicht erst auf.Gastscheine gibt's auch nur gegen Prüfungsnachweis und oft auch nur wenn man einem Angelverein angehört.
 Den "blauen" benötige ich nur im Urlaub.


----------



## joedreck (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?*

Also ich hab nur den Prüfungsausweis benötigt um in den Verein einzutreten. Mitführen zum Wasser muss ich lediglich den Erlaubnisschein und meinen Perso. 
Die Vereine sind verpflichtet nur Mitglieder mit abgelegter Prüfung aufzunehmen. Ein Verein in Hannover handhabt es so, dass man ohne Prüfung eintritt, einen Kurs zum Töten von Fischen ablegt und dann innerhalb eines Jahres Die Prüfung ablegen muss. 
Den eigentlichen “Angelschein“ hab ich Zb noch gar nicht bei der Gemeinde geholt. 
An freien Küstengewässern Zb braucht man lediglich den Perso. Insgesamt ist Niedersachsen ein Recht anglerfreundliches Bundesland.


----------



## shafty262 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?*



joedreck schrieb:


> Also ich hab nur den Prüfungsausweis benötigt um in den Verein einzutreten. Mitführen zum Wasser muss ich lediglich den Erlaubnisschein und meinen Perso.
> Die Vereine sind verpflichtet nur Mitglieder mit abgelegter Prüfung aufzunehmen. Ein Verein in Hannover handhabt es so, dass man ohne Prüfung eintritt, einen Kurs zum Töten von Fischen ablegt und dann innerhalb eines Jahres Die Prüfung ablegen muss.
> Den eigentlichen “Angelschein“ hab ich Zb noch gar nicht bei der Gemeinde geholt.
> An freien Küstengewässern Zb braucht man lediglich den Perso. Insgesamt ist Niedersachsen ein Recht anglerfreundliches Bundesland.


Im Barßeler Verein kannst auch Mitglied werden und damit verpflichtest du dich beim nächsten, vom Verein angebotenen, Kurs teilzunehmen. Finde das gut weil die Jungs dann bisschen Praxis haben vor der Prüfung.


----------



## hechtzu (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?*

So gestern haben wir den fischreischein geholt auch wenn ich ihn in niedersachsen nicbt brauche
vielleicht wenn ich mal an die küste fahre oder so
außerdem 35 euro und fürs ganze leben
und morgen fahre ich zum verein und dann habe ich die gewässerkarten schon drinn


----------



## RolingDingo (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: was braucht man zum angeln in niedersachsen?*

Darf ich fragen woher ihr genauer aus Niedersachsen Kommt? Ich mache meinen Kurs ende April in Göttingen


----------

